# Marine engine running on air



## doubleboost (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi
I have put together a better video of my marine engine
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CBzjt-puZRY[/ame]
John


----------



## Philjoe5 (Aug 26, 2008)

John,
Thanks for a great video of your engine. I've watched it several times. I've often admired this design. Is your engine directly from Mr. HasBrouck's plans or did you scale it up? It looks absolutely great. :bow: :bow: :bow:

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## doubleboost (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi
The engine is more or less to the drawings
John


----------



## JohnS (Aug 27, 2008)

That is absolutely brilliant !!! I want one !
Did you show the build on here John ? Would love to see more detail.

In awe

John S


----------



## kellswaterri (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi John, a very well executed piece of workmanship and a good video as well... 
only one comment on the build [Not a criticism in any way] why the general use of 
''ALLEN'' screws ?...did you think they would hold better than the stud and nut combination ?
All the best for now,
              John.


----------



## doubleboost (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi
John
 I just like allen bolts and have a good supply at work
 If this was a scale model studs and nuts would have been used i think they would look much better 
We are thinking about selling this one to fund building a twin cylinder version more to scale
Regards
John


----------

